# douglas hammers



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

i am thinking about buying a douglas hammer i have to ship it in from the uk or usa it will cost me about 120-140 euro , before i spend this i am just wondering are they worth it i have 6 estwings a couple of vaughans and stanley fat maxs so its not like i am short hammers, i just like the look of them and would now like to know about the quality thanks darr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

$ 180 for a douglas, ouch.

We get them for about $60, the titanium ones are around $100. I have one guy that loves them, I have never owned one.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

yea i know tools over here are a rip off an estwing would set you back about 60-80 euro and they would be the number 1 hammers carpenters use over here


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Whats a Stiletto run over there?


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

i dont know i would reakon a couple hundred euro , the big sellers here are estwing and stanley


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

oh and then add on a few more euro to get it posted


----------



## Old Grumpy (Mar 11, 2009)

I've used the Douglas in 23 and 18 oz. sizes, they worked fine for me. Some people a while ago had problems but mine have been just fine. I'm not as fond of them as my old Hart but for a steel hammer they're
fine.
The Dalluge in the same pattern but made of titanium is great.Use mine
whenever I have to hand drive more than a couple of spikes. Love it.

It seems to me that if you are looking for what I call vanity hammers and the shipping appears to be more than the hammer cost then you might as well get the Dalluge titanium version. Same techno styling, same wood handle, lighter weight (easier on the arm) and a half pound or so lighter to ship.
You can also do this:


















The colour is a very hard but thin layer and I find that after a year it really does need redoing.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Darr don't waste your money unless you buy a case of handles with it. If you can't source a handle locally don't bother with it.

The I-Beam design is a little weak if you plan on doing some serious whacking. An old co-worker of mine destroyed 3 handles in a year before getting a ti-bone...all were from driving concrete nails.


----------



## Old Grumpy (Mar 11, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Darr don't waste your money unless you buy a case of handles with it. If you can't source a handle locally don't bother with it.
> 
> The I-Beam design is a little weak if you plan on doing some serious whacking. An old co-worker of mine destroyed 3 handles in a year before getting a ti-bone...all were from driving concrete nails.


No broken handles here, the 2 douglas are 5 years old, the Dalluge 3 yrs.
However I don't drive concrete nails by hand...DX450.
If you plan on driving a lot of nails get a gun. If you want it to use it as a statement that's fine too. Mine hang on the belt more than they are in my hand. Many times all you need is a club to nudge a reluctant piece into place or drive a quick tack into a brace. On the other hand your gear does make a statement about you and your work.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Old Grumpy said:


> No broken handles here, the 2 douglas are 5 years old, the Dalluge 3 yrs.
> On the other hand your gear does make a statement about you and your work.


Old Grumpy, I'm sure you agree that there is a art to using a wood handle hammer without breaking the handle:whistling the sideways crank on the nail to pull it and general common sense. This is why I've been using a fiberglass Vaughn for years and now moved up to the T-bonearty:


----------



## Old Grumpy (Mar 11, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> there is a art to using a wood handle hammer without breaking the handle:whistling


So using a wood handled hammer is now an art? Possibly like the art of knowing when a handsaw is faster than getting out the sawsall and running a cable.
I like wood handles,you can even do a bit of tuning on them to change the pitch of vibrations transferred to your arm. It could even be pointed out that a carpenter in a pinch might even consider"making" a handle. Maybe. In a pinch. Possibly. Perhaps. Naw, never.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

thanks lads for the information i want a good wooden handle hammer i always wanted one , i always like getting good tools maybe its a vanity hammer but we are allowed to spoil ourselves every now and then :thumbsup:


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Have a few Douglas hammers, its all i really use.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Old Grumpy said:


> So using a wood handled hammer is now an art?


:laughing::laughing: Yes exactlyan Art :thumbsup:Artist we are:tt2:


----------



## fredwis (Apr 5, 2009)

darr1 said:


> i am thinking about buying a douglas hammer i have to ship it in from the uk or usa it will cost me about 120-140 euro , before i spend this i am just wondering are they worth it i have 6 estwings a couple of vaughans and stanley fat maxs so its not like i am short hammers, i just like the look of them and would now like to know about the quality thanks darr


I have an 18 oz trim and 23 oz framer with Stiletto Airgrips installed. My Father's Day gift to myself are Stiletto wooden handle 10 and 16 oz titanium hammers. Give me $60 for my Douglas hammers and pay shipping and you could have 2 for less than 1 new!

Fred


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

i am very interested fred you just tell me the total price and how to pay thanks darr


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

fred pm me if your interested in selling them hammers thanks darr


----------

